# Topshop Cosmetics



## nazia (Jan 30, 2012)

Full review and more photos here





  	Topshop Cream Blush in Flush and Neon Rose (l-r)




  	Left to right: Flush, Neon Rose and Pop (a powder blush, not pictured)


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 11, 2012)

Eye Shadow Palette in "Secret Liaisons": more photos & review here.


----------

